# Very scared & 1st colonoscopy tomorrow



## nevilledp (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone.My name is Neville, from South AfricaI am 34 years old, and have been having bowel issues for past 5 years (loose stool once or twice upon waking up, some bloating, incomplete evacuation and sometimes feeling like something is stuck in anus, discomfort on left side). I finally got enough courage to visit a GI specialist, and he scheduled a colonoscopy. His words were that 5 years ago they would not worry if you were under 50 years of age, but nowadays they have learned to be careful with anyone above 25 years old with these symptoms must go for colonoscopy. I am so scared of what they might find, my father-in-law passed away from colon cancer about 4 years ago, and it was terrible to witness his suffering. What concerns me most is the feeling of incomplete evacuation in the anus ...I can just pray and try to get through the prep which I am starting in 1.5 hours.


----------

